# Thanks Marty and Carrie



## Ron Senek (Jan 2, 2008)

We just got home from our extended trip from Marty's. Thankyou Marty and Carrie for a great time. Here are some more pictures.


----------



## leonpete (Jan 4, 2008)

Glad you made it home OK. It was nice talking to you at Marty's. Nice Pictures also. 
Leon


----------



## Ron Senek (Jan 2, 2008)

more pictures


----------



## Ron Senek (Jan 2, 2008)

[No message]


----------



## Ron Senek (Jan 2, 2008)

pictures


----------



## Ron Senek (Jan 2, 2008)

Still more


----------



## Ron Senek (Jan 2, 2008)

Last of them


----------



## Henson (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice pictures Ron, keep them coming. It was good to see you and Holly again at Marty's.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty, that new curved trestle is most beautiful!


----------



## tom h (Jan 2, 2008)

Ron and Holly, so glad your home taking in that great view, had lots of fun with you guys, great meeting you, please remind Holly that there are still conservatives here in Illinois







and look forward to more conversations!!

tom h


----------

